# GF Vip anche di capodanno su Canale 5



## fabri47 (30 Novembre 2020)

Incredibile rumors, quello riportato dal sito de Il Fatto Quotidiano che potrebbe diventare realtà. *Canale 5*, il *31 dicembre 2020*, per festeggiare il countdown che porta al nuovo anno, sarebbe propensa non a trasmettere il solito show musicale dove nelle ultime edizioni era protagonista Federica Panicucci che tra l'altro aveva già annunciato la conferma di "Capodanno in Musica" anche quest'anno, bensì una puntata speciale del *Grande Fratello Vip*, la cui quinta edizione in corso, durerà fino a febbraio 2021. Alla conduzione, ovviamente, ci sarà *Alfonso Signorini*. 

Un esperimento simile venne già testato il 31 dicembre 2009, quando venne trasmesso uno speciale del Grande Fratello 10 . Il risultato, però, fu un grande flop: 9% di share. 

Il GF Vip se la dovrà vedere con L'Anno Che Verrà su Rai 1 condotto ancora una volta da Amadeus ed in diretta da ̶T̶e̶r̶n̶i̶ Roma e contro La7 che, per la prima volta, si accenderà a capodanno con un programma dedicato e sarà uno speciale di Propaganda Live condotto da Zoro.

*Aggiornamenti:

TvBlog conferma: giovedì 31 dicembre, ci sarà il Capodanno con il Grande Fratello Vip su Canale 5. Il programma andrà in onda, in prima serata, dopo il discorso del Presidente della Repubblica Sergio Mattarella. 

Nella puntata di venerdì 4 dicembre, è arrivata la conferma definitiva da parte di Alfonso Signorini. Il 31 dicembre, su Canale 5, ci sarà il Capodanno con il Grande Fratello Vip. 

Ospiti: ex concorrenti di questa edizione come Elisabetta Gregoraci, Fausto Leali, Cristiano Malgioglio e Francesco Oppini, The Kolors, Valeria Marini e Rita Rusic.
*


----------



## Hellscream (30 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Incredibile rumors, quello riportato dal sito de Il Fatto Quotidiano che potrebbe diventare realtà. *Canale 5*, il *31 dicembre 2020*, per festeggiare il countdown che porta al nuovo anno, sarebbe propensa non a trasmettere il solito show musicale dove nelle ultime edizioni era protagonista Federica Panicucci che tra l'altro aveva già annunciato la conferma di "Capodanno in Musica" anche quest'anno, bensì una puntata speciale del *Grande Fratello Vip*, la cui quinta edizione in corso, durerà fino a febbraio 2021. Alla conduzione, ovviamente, ci sarà *Alfonso Signorini*.
> 
> Un esperimento simile venne già testato il 31 dicembre 2009, quando venne trasmesso uno speciale del Grande Fratello 10 . Il risultato, però, fu un grande flop: 9% di share.
> 
> Il GF Vip se la dovrà vedere con L'Anno Che Verrà su Rai 1 condotto ancora una volta da Amadeus ed in diretta da Terni e contro La7 che, per la prima volta, si accenderà a capodanno con un programma dedicato e sarà *uno speciale di Propaganda Live *condotto da Zoro.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Novembre 2020)

Terrò su Rai 1 giusto per il countdown e, perchè, da tradizione faccio sempre così con la mia famiglia. Ma che tragedia Canale 5! Che fine che hai fatto!


----------



## fabri47 (30 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Incredibile rumors, quello riportato dal sito de Il Fatto Quotidiano che potrebbe diventare realtà. *Canale 5*, il *31 dicembre 2020*, per festeggiare il countdown che porta al nuovo anno, sarebbe propensa non a trasmettere il solito show musicale dove nelle ultime edizioni era protagonista Federica Panicucci che tra l'altro aveva già annunciato la conferma di "Capodanno in Musica" anche quest'anno, bensì una puntata speciale del *Grande Fratello Vip*, la cui quinta edizione in corso, durerà fino a febbraio 2021. Alla conduzione, ovviamente, ci sarà *Alfonso Signorini*.
> 
> Un esperimento simile venne già testato il 31 dicembre 2009, quando venne trasmesso uno speciale del Grande Fratello 10 . Il risultato, però, fu un grande flop: 9% di share.
> 
> Il GF Vip se la dovrà vedere con L'Anno Che Verrà su Rai 1 condotto ancora una volta da Amadeus ed in diretta da Terni e contro La7 che, per la prima volta, si accenderà a capodanno con un programma dedicato e sarà uno speciale di Propaganda Live condotto da Zoro.


.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Incredibile rumors, quello riportato dal sito de Il Fatto Quotidiano che potrebbe diventare realtà. *Canale 5*, il *31 dicembre 2020*, per festeggiare il countdown che porta al nuovo anno, sarebbe propensa non a trasmettere il solito show musicale dove nelle ultime edizioni era protagonista Federica Panicucci che tra l'altro aveva già annunciato la conferma di "Capodanno in Musica" anche quest'anno, bensì una puntata speciale del *Grande Fratello Vip*, la cui quinta edizione in corso, durerà fino a febbraio 2021. Alla conduzione, ovviamente, ci sarà *Alfonso Signorini*.
> 
> Un esperimento simile venne già testato il 31 dicembre 2009, quando venne trasmesso uno speciale del Grande Fratello 10 . Il risultato, però, fu un grande flop: 9% di share.
> 
> Il GF Vip se la dovrà vedere con L'Anno Che Verrà su Rai 1 condotto ancora una volta da Amadeus ed in diretta da Terni e contro La7 che, per la prima volta, si accenderà a capodanno con un programma dedicato e sarà uno speciale di Propaganda Live condotto da Zoro.



Sempre meglio del discorso di fine anno di Mattarella 

Scherzo, ovviamente. Poveri noi...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (30 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Incredibile rumors, quello riportato dal sito de Il Fatto Quotidiano che potrebbe diventare realtà. *Canale 5*, il *31 dicembre 2020*, per festeggiare il countdown che porta al nuovo anno, sarebbe propensa non a trasmettere il solito show musicale dove nelle ultime edizioni era protagonista Federica Panicucci che tra l'altro aveva già annunciato la conferma di "Capodanno in Musica" anche quest'anno, bensì una puntata speciale del *Grande Fratello Vip*, la cui quinta edizione in corso, durerà fino a febbraio 2021. Alla conduzione, ovviamente, ci sarà *Alfonso Signorini*.
> 
> Un esperimento simile venne già testato il 31 dicembre 2009, quando venne trasmesso uno speciale del Grande Fratello 10 . Il risultato, però, fu un grande flop: 9% di share.
> 
> Il GF Vip se la dovrà vedere con L'Anno Che Verrà su Rai 1 condotto ancora una volta da Amadeus ed in diretta da Terni e contro La7 che, per la prima volta, si accenderà a capodanno con un programma dedicato e sarà uno speciale di Propaganda Live condotto da Zoro.



quanto odio sta trasmissione patetica,la cosa che piu detesto è che sembra avere anche molto seguito. il problema principale è che non trasmette nulla sto programma. io non sono uno che vuole programmi educativi a tutti costi,ma sono per i programmi che trasmettano qualcosa,qualche valore,qualche ora di spensieratezza e divertimento senza sfociare nel volgare, questo è il nulla al cubo,con dei presentatori senza arte ne parte,idem i concorrenti. parolacce a go-go in prime time,parlano di zozzerie in prima serata,cioè sono vergognosi. un programma del genere andrebbe vietato ai minori secondo me,poichè talmente ignorante da fare danni nelle menti dei piu giovani.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Novembre 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> quanto odio sta trasmissione patetica,la cosa che piu detesto è che sembra avere anche molto seguito. il problema principale è che non trasmette nulla sto programma. io non sono uno che vuole programmi educativi a tutti costi,ma sono per i programmi che trasmettano qualcosa,qualche valore,qualche ora di spensieratezza e divertimento senza sfociare nel volgare, questo è il nulla al cubo,con dei presentatori senza arte ne parte,idem i concorrenti. parolacce a go-go in prime time,parlano di zozzerie in prima serata,cioè sono vergognosi. un programma del genere andrebbe vietato ai minori secondo me,poichè talmente ignorante da fare danni nelle menti dei piu giovani.


Non è che ha molto seguito, semplicemente è l'unica cosa Mediaset che arriva alla doppia cifra di share in prima serata, dopo le robe della De Filippi. E serve, soprattutto, per far fare ascolti ai programmi mattutini e pomeridiani cosa confermata da Antonio Ricci che lui stesso mal sopporta i reality nonostante siano della stessa rete.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Dicembre 2020)

*TvBlog conferma: giovedì 31 dicembre, ci sarà il Capodanno con il Grande Fratello Vip su Canale 5. Il programma andrà in onda, in prima serata, dopo il discorso del Presidente della Repubblica Sergio Mattarella.*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Dicembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TvBlog conferma: giovedì 31 dicembre, ci sarà il Capodanno con il Grande Fratello Vip su Canale 5. Il programma andrà in onda, in prima serata, dopo il discorso del Presidente della Repubblica Sergio Mattarella.*


Sarà un disastro, prima di tutto perchè la gente rimane sintonizzata su Rai 1 con L'Anno Che Verrà che ormai è un programma fidelizzato e poi perchè il GF Vip non è fatto apposta per certe occasioni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Dicembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TvBlog conferma: giovedì 31 dicembre, ci sarà il Capodanno con il Grande Fratello Vip su Canale 5. Il programma andrà in onda, in prima serata, dopo il discorso del Presidente della Repubblica Sergio Mattarella.*



Un anno come il 2020 non può che concludersi con il massimo dello sterco.


----------



## Stex (5 Dicembre 2020)

ma ... non e ancora finito?


----------



## fabri47 (5 Dicembre 2020)

Stex ha scritto:


> ma ... non e ancora finito?


Finisce a metà febbraio. Lo stanno spacciando per un successone quando in realtà non arriva neanche al 20% fino a notte fonda e pure ieri ha perso contro The Voice Senior. La verità, è che Canale 5 non ha nulla da proporre ed i reality servono per far aumentare di ascolti i programmi mattutini e pomeridiani tipo Pomeriggio 5 della D'Urso peraltro in gran difficoltà quest'anno, con Matano su Rai 1 che vince quasi tutti i giorni.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Dicembre 2020)

*Nella puntata di ieri sera, è arrivata la conferma definitiva da parte di Alfonso Signorini. Il 31 dicembre, su Canale 5, ci sarà il Capodanno con il Grande Fratello Vip.*


----------



## Stex (5 Dicembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Nella puntata di ieri sera, è arrivata la conferma definitiva da parte di Alfonso Signorini. Il 31 dicembre, su Canale 5, ci sarà il Capodanno con il Grande Fratello Vip.*



Cioè faranno vedere 10 inutili che si divertono e festeggiano... mente noi a casa. Spero finisca con tutti ubriachi e un mega
Orgione.


----------



## Zenos (6 Dicembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Finisce a metà febbraio. Lo stanno spacciando per un successone quando in realtà non arriva neanche al 20% fino a notte fonda e pure ieri ha perso contro The Voice Senior. La verità, è che Canale 5 non ha nulla da proporre ed i reality servono per far aumentare di ascolti i programmi mattutini e pomeridiani tipo Pomeriggio 5 della D'Urso peraltro in gran difficoltà quest'anno, con Matano su Rai 1 che vince quasi tutti i giorni.



Ma rimettessero Zelig e Mai dire gol maledetto Piersilvio.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Dicembre 2020)

*Ospiti della serata annunciati: i The Kolors e gli ex concorrenti del reality Cristiano Malgioglio e Fausto Leali.*


----------



## fabri47 (30 Dicembre 2020)

*Ci saranno anche Valeria Marini e Rita Rusic, ex concorrenti nelle passate edizioni del GF.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Dicembre 2020)

Ribadisco il mio pensiero, questa è un'idea geniale, una delle poche brillanti che ha avuto Mediaset in tutti questi anni.

Un anno di mierda deve concludersi con la mierda più puzzolente possibile.


----------



## Swaitak (30 Dicembre 2020)

barricati in casa a guardare gente barricata in casa, qui siamo a livello ''Black Mirror''


----------



## fabri47 (30 Dicembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ribadisco il mio pensiero, questa è un'idea geniale, una delle poche brillanti che ha avuto Mediaset in tutti questi anni.
> 
> Un anno di mierda deve concludersi con la mierda più puzzolente possibile.


Signorini è un altro che non può fare altro che godere di questo 2020. In un anno è stato promosso da opinionista a (imbarazzante) conduttore, è diventato il pupillo di Piersilvio ed ha praticamente prenotato il posto che verrà lasciato dalla D'Urso, che visto il crollo di ascolti dei suoi """programmi""" ha messo le mani avanti parlando di un'entrata in politica.


----------

